# Puebla - Replacement watch parts



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

does anyone here in puebla know where to get replacement watch parts? my husbands broke his watch band. it's this little tube part that connects the band pieces. Not sure where to get a peice for it here. In michoacan i always saw a bunch of watch stores. here.. none...

thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not from Puebla, but almost every town or large neighborhood in Mexico has a weekly 'tianguis,' a street market where you may shop for almost anything. In ours, and others, there is usually a vendor selling watches. The one we deal with will replace bands, parts, batteries and even does watch repair; returning your watch the following week. Ask around in your area for the weekly 'tianguis' and then go have a look.


----------

